# Who is Your Horse's sire?



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Just been looking around, and I am bored! I want to look up some handsome stallions! haha.

Well, I want to see your horses sires! post a picture or a video. If you can't do either, just post a link to a picture.. Or if you don't want to do either, than just post your horses name and it's sire xD

My horse OKW Eldorado is by VF Premonition.

Video:

Arabian Horse: VF Premonition | English Pleasure & Park

Picture:


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My paint, Skips Major Feature is sired by Major Feature =D


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

here is crickets sire DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1544742 - Tar Boy Shoshone


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

This guy:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

My horse's sire is Smokin Rum

Ruzicka Ranch - Stallions



















But he gets all of his looks from his mamma. My horse and his maternal brother look much more alike than him and his sire.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nicos sire is Impressors Maverick I dont have any pics but if someone with AQHA membership wants to look him up, I would love to know what color he was!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Nicos sire is Impressors Maverick I dont have any pics but if someone with AQHA membership wants to look him up, I would love to know what color he was!


IMPRESSORS MAVERICK is a bay quarter horse born 04/12/1992 who now seems to be a gelding


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

This is the horse i was going to buys sire, but then she turned into a rearer... 









and my horses great grandsire
Distlefink:









they have the same face....
Bandera:









this is the horse i was going to buy but she reared... ugh...


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

ugh, did those like not come out???


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww...thanks girl! Funny that his papers were changed but my darling horses werent! Hes still listed as a stud! And a Bay! I thought for sure he would be black, being my boy is!


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Have no idea who mine's sire is :s But this is her mums sire, Robin Z 








He has done a lot for the swedish breeding!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

My mares sire is Zarbyev. I can't seem to find any pictures or much information on him.


----------



## Ozzie Overo (Jul 27, 2010)

Profile In Style(USA) 3 mare due. 30th september. 3rd october. 5th october


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Heza Fast Man Heza Fast Man Quarter Horse


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

gypsys sire is called gaylord. He is a black hanoverian imported from germany. He was a grand prix jumper a long time ago. Sadly he was put down in the fall at age 30. What is amazing is that he has 2 foals this year !! If anyone wants to search him he is from prospect hill farm in ND
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is pic of Chick and her dad is the palomino here Wimpys Gold Sox picture by spfarms - Photobucket They have the same funky hind legs. I wish I could see her dam. I don't have a pic of my colt's sire.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Statement is Ricky's sire. Grandsire is Statuatory. Has a very strong Impressive line on his dam's.

Picture won't copy so I'll post his performance reco
2009
2009 World Show Qualifer Open and Amateur
ROM Halter Open
ROM Halter Amateur (pending)

Reserve National Champion Stallion 4yrs & Over
Reserve National Champion American Stallion 4yr & Over
Reserve National Champion Amateur Stallion 4yr & Over

QLD State Champion Stallion 4yrs & Over
QLD State Champion Amateur Stallion 4 yrs & Over
Reserve Grand Amateur Stallion/Colt

QLD All American Champion Stallion 4 yrs & Over
QLD All American Amateur Stallion 4 yrs & Over
QLD All American Grand Champion Open Stallion
QLD All American Grand Champion Amateur Stallion


*2007*
Undefeated 2 yr Colt
NSW State Champion 2yr old
NSW State Champion Amateur 2yr Old
NSW State Reserve Grand Amateur Colt/Stallion

NPHA Champion 2yr Colt
NPHA Grand Champ Colt/Stallion
NPHA Champion Amateur Colt 3yr Under
Grand Champion Amateur Colt/Stallion

National Champion 2yr Colt
National Champion 2yr Amateur Colt
National Champion American 2yr Colt

QLD State Champion 2yr Colt
QLD State Champ Amateur 2yr Colt
QLD State Champ American 2yr Colt rd​


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

My horses sire is Feiner Ludwig (Oldenburger)

http://www.sportpferde.biz/pics/horsesh/feiner_ludwig.jpeg
http://www.kvruf.de/nrw-he1.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright... LA Storm.. aka Ty.








And his Sire is Kings Heir (RIP)








L A Mailbu Maui... aka Roxy








And her sire is Hollywood Heir (now a gelding)







And Last but not least:
ImHeirrisistibleToo... AKA Thor








And his sire is Awesome Stetson:


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Zippos Country Cat


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This is Sunny's sire, Mountain Legionair.









He's a pipsqueak, huh? 16 hands, but very small. You can see where Sunny gets her short back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fury (Classical Advantage)


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I could find picture's of more of my horses' sires, but unfortunately I have only found a picture of one of them. 

This is Trojan










And this is DM Dilinger (TJ's sire)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I only know of Ducky's sire, but I don't know him or have pics of him. Two D Feisty Skip. Any hear of him?


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is my lovely mare, Peppy..










And here is her sire, The Hollywood Buster..


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

SWR Pride of Dawn ApHC
Super Duty APHA
Justincredible Dream ApHC


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

My horse is Jumrunner and his sire is Jumron. I have been looking for pictures of Jumron but i can not find not a one. so if anyone finds one let me know please lol. i would love to know what he looks like.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Cinder Oaks Amber Eclipse (silver bay mini mare)'s sire is HNFS Musketeer, but I've not been able to find a pic of him.


C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti (black appy mini stallion)'s sire is Picasso Paint Me Little, but again, no photo


HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco (silver buckskin dun mini mare)'s sire is Olneys Oooohz N Ahhz
(not a good pic, but he's the white/black pinto)










Abrias DB Painted Design (silver bay pinto mini)'s sire is Little Kings Double Your Bucks










ESM Quite The Diva (silver bay minimal tobiano mini mare)'s sire is CF Star Of Destiny, and I have pics but I guess on a different computer


Six Gems Dream Catcher (black appy mini mare)'s sire is Six Gems Hot To Spot










Timberview High Stakes Gambler (silver buckskin? appy mini stallion)'s sire is Bryland Farms Rain Dance (the one on the left)










Fanicons Costa A Plenty (black Fell gelding)'s sire is Townend Jonty










CheyAuts Silent Harmony (chestnut frame Paint filly)'s sire is SP Dixons Amigo, but can't find any photos 


NR Karl Johan (dun Fjord gelding)'s sire is Ole, but no pics


Painted Suns Painted Jewel (bay pinto mini mare)'s sire is Top Tens LA Knight, and the only pic I have is so bad I don't want to share 


Oak Grove Legends Marina (perlino mini mare)'s sire is Celebrations Tennessee Legend










Forester Creek Magic Melody (black appy mini mare)'s sire is Gambol Lynn Magic Mist, but no pics


TCM Midnight Blues (black roan appy gelding)'s sire is Little America Kings Mamas Boy










Mythical Murphy (classic silver champagne appy mini mare)'s sire is Sues Little St Elmos Fire, no pics


Scotts Naughty Angel (black pinto shetland mare)s sire is N.J.'s Naughty Cat










Count The Copper (chestnut TB gelding)'s sire is Copper Mel, no pics


Mysti River Gold (chestnut Arabian/Welsh filly)'s sire is Rocko's Gold










Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys (chestnut pinto mini mare)'s sire is Dels Cowboy










Mini Magic's Sugar Baby (chestnut appy mini mare)'s sire is TLC Appy Trails To You, no pics


CheyAuts Write Out Loud (silver black appy mini colt)'s sire is my VFG El Arlequin










And his sire is Broken Lance










CheyAuts Perfect Attraction and CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire (both chestnut pinto mini fillies) are sired by Late Attraction by Cochise










Angels Tennessee Tyme Star Dust (black appy mini filly)'s sire is Celebrations Tennessee Tyme










Rodabi-J Tattoos Last Tango (silver bay appy mini mare)'s sire is Rodabi-J Tattoo, no pics


CR Spanish Creek Contessa (chestnut appy mini mare)'s sire is CR Red Clouds War Lance


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok first pic is Lakota's sire...the next pic is Lakota. They are freakishly alike.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassies daddy. Hollywood Dun It.









Gracies Daddy.
Zan Freckles Hickory.









Saras Daddy.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cherokee+poco


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Deja's sire is JLP Captain Cook, a straight Davenport Blue List Al-Khamsa stallion who was also sabino. I would love to find out if he is still alive or where he was sold to from Deja's breeder. Unfortunately, her breeder hasn't emailed me in awhile, so I don't think she's interested in talking to me anymore. :-(

Mana's sire is Phazon Fireblaze. I have no info on him at all. I want to find out who his breeders were and maybe get a picture of him when he was younger. All I have is a couple of bad pics of him at age 28.









And my new mare that I am picking up within the next month is Raffles/Ferzon bred by Gainey Arabians. Her name is GM Theme Song. Her sire is Gai ****arro.

http://images49.fotki.com/v1508/photos/0/9890/7622917/Gai****arroFerzonx-vi.jpg


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Spring's dad is Aces and Sevens, A stunning boy indeed!

Aces N' Sevens


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Way Buenos Sire is No Other Than "Master Jay" himself :]


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The most I know about Razz's sire is that he is a black Friesian named Raven. Which could be anyone of these studs (since I can't find their ages).

FREISIAN

Raven

Horsemeister INC.

Guess I'll have to do some more digging.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Docs Golden Edition*

This handsome fella is my 09 filly's sire. He's a registered APHA by the name of Docs Golden Edition.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Jester -- Jester Smoke, who is by Mr Gun Smoke

Annie -- Mr. Three Devils 

Barbie Doll -- Whos Whizzen

Rebel - What A Cajun

****** - A Paint Cadillac

The others I either don't remember or aren't registered. Lol I fail at remembering bloodlines 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

oops sorry for the multiple posts..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

My avatar Mac's daddy is Ventures Black Fury 




He is with a trainer now and I am told is smart and very willing. And yes he is gaited. We ride with both gaited and stock people so we have to have horses for each. 

My QH mare Gwenna is out of Epitome (no photo) a stallion that stood at BMQ Quarter Horses in MN. 

My newest guy Trigger roll is out of Docs Prescription with Doc Bar as his grandsire.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Vinty's sire is Matchlite. I can't find pics of him any where. If anyone has one let me know.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Thought i'd add some info. His name is "Iga Ninja" and raced, and afterwards was used as a riding horse and competed successfully to nation level (sydney royal etc)
The photo i have is the only one i can find. I tried to dig up some more pics a while ago but all i could find was this:

_"__I remember Iga Ninja fairly well. _

_He was a neat black horse which was out early as a two year old winning the Canonbury Stakes-Listed at his second start just a week after running fourth in the Breeders Plate. He won again at Randwick 2 weeks later & in the Autumn finished a creditable 7th in the Golden Slipper Stakes -Gr 1 behind Star Watch & with that season's champion colt Zeditave 6th I think. _

_He was by a low budget Biscay horse named Sylvester which Stanley Wootton had bred & which stood up in the Hunter Valley & got a few handy bush horses. _

_Iga Ninja himself went to stud but from abt 50 live foals over 10 or 12 years only sired a handful of winners. _"

ETA: sorry cant change the colour for some reason...


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Rowdy And Ready, 







Sired by ready Set Go RR.









My Kinda September,







Sired by The Executive.










Upon A Star,







sired by Star J.









Ima Cool Maid









and Exalted,









Sired by Ima Cool Hand.









Understated, 







Sired by The Undertaker.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

This Kid Is Serious,







sired by Are You Kidding Me.










HA Vixen, 







sired by *Ortel.










Wild About Jackie,







sired by Jack Livingston.










Chrissy's Legacy,







sired by Finocchio.










Three Bridges,







sired by Well Decorated.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Juvel

YouTube - Robert Dover: "One Moment In Time" -- SPECTACULAR musical freestyle


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

roro said:


> Juvel
> 
> YouTube - Robert Dover: "One Moment In Time" -- SPECTACULAR musical freestyle


 ohhh nice


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Kissin Kris. Sorry it's a proof. It's all I could find on the internet for pics.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Latte is by Barabas:



















Bundy is by Lone Pine Viper but I can't find any pics of him.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Gypsy's sire is Tehquechi, and I have a pic, but not on the computer, and no way to put it on the computer (although I do have a pic of her full brother).

Here is my Skip's sire,









Skip,









And Magic is not mine, he's my brother in laws, but he was mine for 6 years, here is his sire,









And Magic,


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Toby's dam sire is Sir Tristram - 



I can't find any information on his sire, Marscay, but I do know that Marscay has a rep in Australian racing for producing very stubborn sons but is a brilliant broodmare producer. 

Joe is by Rustic Amber - Untitled Document

I'm not sure who Barcoo and Majesty are/were by.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

Jack's dad: Mississippi Showboat


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My Anglo-Arab, Country Man is by Arms And The Man (16.2hh Thoroughbred)

Country Man Angloarabian Tb

My horse








Painting of his sire (left)








Photo







'Arms And The Man' aka Arnie


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> gypsys sire is called *gaylord*. He is a black hanoverian imported from germany. He was a grand prix jumper a long time ago. Sadly he was put down in the fall at age 30. What is amazing is that he has 2 foals this year !! If anyone wants to search him he is from prospect hill farm in ND
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL .... immature I know :wink:


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Our pony is Smokey- a Shetland/Gypsy cross. This is his dad, Oxfordshire Ned.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shalani said:


> LOL .... immature I know :wink:


Gaylord is an old, traditional U.K. name. Why you find it amusing is beyond me.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

My SE Egyptian Arab geldings sire is MB Ibn Sehnab


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Gaylord is an old, traditional U.K. name. Why you find it amusing is beyond me.


Same reason some find Gay Bar King amusing.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci's sire is Impressive Deuce.









Can anyone look up her dam? It's "Wampums Page," apparently she's a 1987 black tovero paint, but I can't find pictures and I don't have an APHA membership. I'd love to see her though!

And of course, her grandsire, Impressive.









I know Gracie's dad personally, he's AQHA registered, but I don't know his registered name, and don't have any pictures. His name is Senor though. =]


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Same reason some find Gay Bar King amusing.


I guess so. :?

What these youngsters don't know is that before the middle of the 20th century, gay didn't mean homosexual. Neither did ***/******.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I guess so. :?
> 
> What these youngsters don't know is that before the middle of the 20th century, gay didn't mean homosexual. Neither did ***/******.


So vary true. That is why Those names where used. Especially Gay Bar King. Not much you can do about a sir name.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

here is gaylord =]

phf - Page: 8 of 16


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

My horse Oakley, his sire is Amblin Asset.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I just posted on a similar thread, guess I am in a bragging mood. My TB mare is sired by Rancho Ruler (Australian racehorse). Anyone who knows a thing or two about Aussie racehorses would know him!

Lago Delight

Yup, she was bred to the hills and just didn't want to run fast, at least not on the racetrack. She sure moved on the cross country course though!

P.S. Even though the link is to Lago Delight, the page is dedicated to Rancho Ruler who was the maternal grandsire, oops it was one of the first links that came up on google.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

My Dilly is by Odilon, a Dutch WB stallion:

Odilon Dutch Warmblood


Google Image Result for http://www.wildroseequineservices.com/Stallion/Odilon.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Our paint PintoBean was sired by an Unregistered stud (Or atleast I am told) that has sired many many foals, and every single one bucks and they buck HARD... But PintoBean is a nice boy on the ground haha!
And 
Cecil (QH race horse) we own was sired by Easy Max... I don't know anything about him... But his grandsire was Easy jet
Here is his ped.
Itsa Easy Quarter Horse


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't believe no one has mentioned these two! A few of the horses at my barn are sired by All Time Fancy 










And Reddy Robin


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's Halo's sire: RMJ Sonny's Poco Jack

I don't know who sired either of my other horses


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lilly's sire,  L Habac :

















Pickles' sire, GS Khochise:


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

sarahver said:


> I just posted on a similar thread, guess I am in a bragging mood. My TB mare is sired by Rancho Ruler (Australian racehorse). Anyone who knows a thing or two about Aussie racehorses would know him!
> 
> Lago Delight
> 
> .


Beautiful!:-o


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is my paint gelding Chili Man 










And he is sired by R Big Time Fancy

http://www.paintedfoxfarm.com/images/RBigTimefancy-large.jpg


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Patches' sire is Scenics Ole Man. =)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Horsel02- He looks like he has black eye liner on  But beautiful! my goodness! lol


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

> And he is sired by R Big Time Fancy
> 
> http://www.paintedfoxfarm.com/images/RBigTimefancy-large.jpg


Is Big Time Fancy by All Time Fancy? Or vice versa?


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

Schaqs mums sire;
YouTube - ‪A tribute to Robin Z‬‎


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You know, I never was able to find a photo of my mare's sire!! It would be neat if someone else could find one for me  

Here's my mare...









Her registered name (APHA) is *Coosa's Playgirl*, and her sire is *PSR Shawnee Playboy*...Psr Shawneeplayboy Paint


Oh and just for fun, here's her dam  "Coosa's Breezy Lady" -- I think she's still up for sale actually! I wish I had my own property and didn't pay board, I would totally go get her!


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

SavvyHill said:


> Is Big Time Fancy by All Time Fancy? Or vice versa?


R Big Time Fancy and All Time Fancy are related through the stallion Mr. Fancy Bonanza. Mr. Fancy Bonanza is R Big Time Fancy's sire and Mr. Fancy Bonanza is All Time Fancy's Dam's Sire. Hope I made sense.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

I get it, thanks! And your gelding is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Play Red

Play Red - Freckles Playboy x Miss Little Dry - NCHA Earnings of $135,000+


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

my arabian mare is out of Majestk Antara and Daal Thunderina
My quarter horse is by Frosty Zipper and Whiskeys Leolita
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

My gelding Fred is sired by Elans Playboy
Elans Playboy
my mare Zena is sired by Dash N Doc Sage
http://www.homozygous-paint.com/dash-n-doc.html


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi's sire is Kiri's Clown, the winner of the Gr. 1 1996 Sword Dancer Stakes
(shown in picture)

Uma is by Jose, a 1/2 TB 1/2 Shire

Ginisee is by Quick Style, a TB


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Backflash's sire is Finality.

Finality
Chestnut Horse 
Foaled Feb 25, 1999 in New York 
15 Starts G2 winner


















Cool idea for a thread, I wouldn't have ever thought to look up pictures of his Sire.


----------



## barrelracer7335 (Aug 17, 2010)

My buckskin studs sire is Dash for Cash and my only barrel mare was sired by Firewater Flit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My Horse: ONLY LUCKY WILL DO
Sire: ONLY IN DREAMS
Grandson of World Champion Dreamfinder and World Champion Broodmare TT's Extravagance


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

Coco's sire (or grandsire I don't remember) is Voltaire


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Madam King (Angel)- By Desert King from Unica
Memzair (Grey Boy) - by Dash For Cash from Linney Head
Rogue Scholar (Rogue) - By Clang from Thirst For Knowledge
Beach Kid (Banjo) - by Don't Say Halo from Heart Rain


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

My reining prospect colt's sire is Ris Key Business- APHA 1984 black tobiano stallion.








​APHA brags:
6 Time World & National Champion,
3 Time Honor Roll Champion,
No. 4 Lifetime Leading Reining Stallion, ROMs in Open Reining, Western Riding, Working Cow Horse and Amateur Reining, Cutting Points 

PtHA brags:
6 Time National Champion, ROMs in Open Reining, Open Working Cow Horse, and Amateur Reining

OPEN brags:
NRHA and TRHA Champion

AHSA brags:
Stock Seat National Champion

My mare's sire is Docs Major Risk (who is a grandson of Ris Key Business). He's a 2001 dun tobiano stallion.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse is by Don Juan De La Bouverie...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Love Story's - Sharp Romance
Traces' - Al Mufti
Silver's - Exclusive Patriot
Irish's - Divine King
Night Heat's - Best by Test
Sargeant Pepper's - Crystal de Roche
Arrow Star's - Northern Guest


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Jack's sire is Legend's Storm Traveler by VBF Storm Warning, registered Rocky Mountain Stud. Gorgeous boy and supremely well behaved!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

The horse that I'm hopefully buying -crosses fingers- is by State of the Art, her grandsire is Art Deco.
State of the Art (who she looks exactly like)








And Art Deco:


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

ive owned three registered horses so if you can find any pictures of these horses I would love to see them. Poco Bob 2, bentlee, and caller i.d


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> Jack's sire is Legend's Storm Traveler by VBF Storm Warning, registered Rocky Mountain Stud. Gorgeous boy and supremely well behaved!


My Rocky Mac (VBF Call Me the Breeze) is out of Van Bert stock. They do breed awesome easy to work with horses there. Mac went to training this year for 1 1/2 months and rides like a seasoned trail horse already.


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

This is Supremes Gold Touch, a Missouri Fox trotter, Mocha's sire
<Mocha is in my avatar


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Soda's sire: Skips Money Jacket Skipper W Breeders Individual Sale Offerings


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Woah, Soda and his daddy are both stunners!

This is State of the Art, the sire of the mare I'm buying on Friday


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I know where he gets his good looks from.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Mum's horse is sired by Samber, which makes him a half brother to Art Deco.









My horse is sired by Rotspon, who is actually going to be in North America at Spruce Meadows in a few weeks:








And his Damsire is Come Back II, the sire of Calecto V who was first place in the US WEG selection trials.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Vinnie's daddy is Halim El Mansour, and this is the only photo I could find...


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Winterbrook Millie's Sire is Indi Sovereign and he was a Pally who was a bit hot, so that explains where she gets her pigroot from.

https://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-...2=2420&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5D5B275B592325232D

Thats all the info on him. 

This link below is the info on Winterbrook Millie:

https://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-...2=2420&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5D5B275B5927222E23

But the owner is wrong we havn't got the papers of her yet.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My show pony *Play It Again Of Astral* is sired by *Fairley Rembrandt*, the one on the right is my pony.

And my Connemara Pony *Kahean Jack of Diamonds* is by *Green Hills Trooper *Thomas, and again my pony is on the right. 





hehe i seem to like mine more, i think im just biast though :lol:


----------



## Jaliibean (Aug 28, 2010)

My boy's sire is Personal Power, a 1994 Standardbred stallion. I'm not very good with bloodlines, but I think he might have a good one.. can anyone tell me anything? 

Personal Power Standardbred


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Jester -- Jester Smoke, who is by Mr Gun Smoke
> 
> Annie -- Mr. Three Devils
> 
> ...


 

My new broodmare's great grandsire on her dams side is Mr Gun Smoke. Haha. We're related.


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

My thoroughbred Dare to Rum's sire is Dare and Go.

YouTube - 1996 Pacific Classic - Dare And Go upsets Cigar

^He's the one with the white fleece on his noseband.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

This is Riley's sire: Welcome To Bellamy Stud
I don't know why they're still advertising him for stud, I saw him for sale as a gelding about six months ago in Horse Deals


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

My girl's sire is The Exceptionist (Imp U.S.A) 










Gorgeous guy, although he died shortly after returning to the states. He's produced National Champions and has done very well for himself - he'd want to though, with a $2500 stud fee!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Cope's not registered and I don't know anything about his sire or dam. 

Jazzy (registered as Strawberry's & Jazz with the Appy Horse Club...the first photo.) is by Burt Blueberry (AQHA...second photo). She looks like her dam though... Portrait of Alady (ApHC). Both were shown in halter, and I believe Burt was shown in WP as well. What I get a kick out of is the last picture which is of Jazzy as a yearling. She looks more like her sire there, but now she looks so much like her dam.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

The sire of my new Welsh filly is Evans Rembrandt
Welsh Pony News at Evans Welsh Ponies
and
Section A Stallion


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 6, 2010)

Buzz is by Templebredy Fear-Bui 

This is Buzz









And this is he's Daddy


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I like Buzz, what is he?


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey CheyAut thankyou, He is a Connemara x Tb


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

My mare is Chex Appeal (Honey) and her sire is Chex Wayward:Stallions


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

The sire to Lillie, Lyric, and Evangeline and Lark is:

Zan Parrs Dusty Eye









The sire to the dun colt is:

Cool Shaded Garth 
(the only pic I have..it's a crappy one)









And I'm told the sire to Errowyn (the blue roan) is Blue Quincy Doc but I can't find a picture of him.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh fun!!! My mare is out of Malbec's Bandit by Doc's Malbec. We have a 5 1/2mo old filly "Halo" by "It's All About Blue" (this is him in the pictures) out of "Sky's Blue Boy", and another one coming May 2011.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

This is our filly out of "It's all about blue", pictured in my last post. She was 2 days old in this picture.And...this is her mom..."Heavenly Bandit" aka "Angel"


----------

